# Miami Glow



## user3 (Jan 9, 2006)

I just got this. I am a little disappointed. I was told it had a coconut lotion smell but oh well I still love it.


Anyways...Those that got this perfume did use the ankle bracelet on the bottle?


Also  was there just one size of Miami? I couldn't seem to find a bigger size bottle.


----------



## productjunkie (Jan 10, 2006)

There are 2 sizes. Its a bit harder to find the bigger size but it is out there.
I personally love this perfume and ended up wearing it all summer and I will this year again.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jan 13, 2006)

I have Miami Glow as well and it's one of my favorites,  Especially paired with B&BW Coconut Lime.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *productjunkie* 
_There are 2 sizes. Its a bit harder to find the bigger size but it is out there.
I personally love this perfume and ended up wearing it all summer and I will this year again._

 
I echo everything she said.  There are two sizes.  Just search the net.  I bought it, loved it and wore it almost everyday.  And I got a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## Willa (Jan 31, 2006)

I've heard its going to be discontinued...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, I bought the biggest bottle on the market  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is one of my fave perfume


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i just like the bottle. not the smell


----------

